# Riding community around Charlotte, NC



## Mudflap83 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hopefully I am going to be moving to Concord, NC with a teaching job. I am in Memphis, TN right now and I was just wondering what the riding community is like in the Charlotte, NC area? Friendly? Safe? Active?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Cycling is a popular activity in Charlotte. On Saturday mornings the most popular routes are in South Charlotte around the Marvin/Waxhaw areas. I have found that some motorists are not in favor of their streets being used every Saturday morning for large group rides. This is especially true as MS150 approaches. That area is experiencing rapid growth and traffic is increasing. My group rides at sunrise to avoid the car traffic and heat. 

In the city, the Myers Park area is very popluar for riders.

Cabarrus County (near Concord) has a lot of good routes that have little or no traffic. That's where I ride when training solo.

Starting in April there is an organized ride almost every other weekend. Check out Active and ActiveZach for events.

Here are some local clubs:

http://www.cannonballs-cycling.org/

http://www.charlottesportscycling.com/

http://www.tarheelcyclists.org/

http://www.rockyriverroadclub.org/

Also, at the Lowe's NASCAR race track (Concord, NC) there are TT on a regular basis.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Outstanding cycling folks in Charlotte*

I moved from Harrisburg PA in Sept 06 to Charlotte area and love it. All you have to do is hit up one of the local shops in the area and you will be set with group rides. I ride early Saturday mornings from Pineville with a group that ranges in levels. 

http://bicyclesport.com/index.cfm

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/cltroadcycling/

When you get to the area hit me with a post, I will link up and ride.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

The guys at Bicycle Sport are good guys. However, Pineville is a hike from Concord. I do know that there are a LOT of cyclists that go to the Y in the Lake Norman area. They had a very large MS150 team last year (Y Xtreme Team). They have group rides all during the summer months. Even if you don't want to join the Y, you can go and check the bulletin boards for info.

FYI - The YMCAs in Charlotte are modern and popular. I've heard that the one in Huntersville is exceptionally nice.

http://www.ymcacharlotte.org/lakenorman/ln_homepage.aspx


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Just moved to Charlotte from Phoenix. I see a fair amount of group rides on the weekend but I don't see any solo riders out there during the week. Starting to get a little concerned since there is a lot of traffic and no shoulders. I'm hoping once I get settled in, I won't have to give up my solo attitude adjustment rides either after or before work. 

I'm still living in temp housing until my house in Phoenix sells; looking for a house here in the Northern part of town, since my work is in N Charlotte. The most amount a cyclist I've seen to date is in the Davidson area. Is there any cycling friendly parts of town that will allow me to go for an hour ride from my house after work without fearing for my life? 

Everything I have seen requires you to transport your bike then ride, maybe I got spoiled in Phoenix where I got ride as long as I want from my house. If the NC DOT reads these posts I have one word for you - SHOULDERS


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

*Terrain?*

Just curious, what's the terrain like? Are there any significant hills? I currently live in northern Virginia (which I would call 'rolling' BTW) but am in the process of interviewing for a job in Charlotte.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Jim Nazium said:


> Just curious, what's the terrain like? Are there any significant hills? I currently live in northern Virginia (which I would call 'rolling' BTW) but am in the process of interviewing for a job in Charlotte.


This area consists of rolling hills. Nothing long and steep, though. The mountains aren't too far away (1.5 hrs+) if big hills are desired.

Charlotte terrain is very similar to Central VA terrain.


----------

